# curvaturas excesivas que inciden produciendo



## Tulipanna

Hola a todos.

Estoy traduciendo un texto técnico que trata de persianas fotovoltaicas.

No estoy seguro del verbo 'incidir' aquí en el texto. 
Espero que me podáis ayudar .


_La excesiva flexibilidad del soporte panel puede permitir curvaturas excesivas que *inciden produciendo *la quiebra de la película de silicio en algún lugar del panel._ 

-Anna.


----------



## Fernita

Hola Tulipanna y bienvenida a los foros. 

Sin el original, es más difícil.

Creo que es: ...flexibilidad del soporte *del *panel... que *inciden produciendo* *el quiebre...*

*...inciden produciendo...* = me parece muy bien*.*


----------



## Tulipanna

Hola otra vez.

Creo que no he preguntado muy bien .

Quisiera una traducción al inglés ya que que no entiendo la frase española.

Lamento mucho, Fernita .


----------



## Fernita

Maybe:

... *which cause*...
Or:
... with an effect that causes... ?

mmm... still thinking..


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Amiga Fernita lo de ''inciden produciendo'' suena ''macarrónico'' en español. Me gusta más el equivalente que has brindado en inglés.

El texto en español no está muy ''cristiano''.

Debería decir:

...puede permitir curvaturas excesivas que ocasionan/originan...

Saludos.


----------



## afterlife

_La excesiva flexibilidad del soporte panel puede permitir curvaturas excesivas que *inciden produciendo *la quiebra de la película de silicio en algún lugar del panel._ 

The excessive flexibility of the support panel might lead to excessive curvature(s), *which will result* *in* the breaking/breakage of the silicon film somewhere in the panel.


----------



## Fernita

Una pregunta afterlife.

¿Se podría decir "..., which will cause the breaking..."???

Thanks!


----------



## afterlife

Hola Ferni Moonie.  

Mejor:

_...which will cause the silicon film to break..._

Creo que es una traducción muy buena (mejor que la que sugerí).


----------



## Fernita

Thanks afterlife.

ps/No me gusta que me llames *lunática.*


----------



## afterlife

Fernita said:


> Thanks afterlife.
> 
> ps/No me gusta que me llames *lunática.*


 
Not my intention, Fernita.  Please accept my apologies.  I mistook you for someone else.

I'll now make like a tree and leave.


----------

